# Another Dog Food Recall--Nature's Variety



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Instinct recalled voluntarily by the manufacturer as posted on FB. If you feed Instinct, check it out. I'm curious who manufactures it.

T


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-recall/natures-variety-dog-food-recall-2012/


Nature's Variety is a privately-held independent company, from all I have read.


----------

